# Post your Kayak Pics



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

It seems like alot of guys have rigged up their kayaks and there isnt a thread for everyone to show them off/swap ideas. Post them up.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

The Yak









The Fly Rod Holder

















Still need to rig up a stake out pole and possible a rod holder up front.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

What kind of rod holders are those Bubbagon? Are they the Scotty's that work for both spin and baitcast?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Good "slimed up" pic from the water:


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

JTKessOH said:


> What kind of rod holders are those Bubbagon? Are they the Scotty's that work for both spin and baitcast?


Ram.
The whole idea is they have two ball mount thingies that make the rod holders infinately adjustable in any direction.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat21300&hasJS=true

And yes, pictured are both a spinning reel/rod and a baitcaster.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's a picture of the setup on my Perception Carolina 14 and the link to the rest of the pictures in my thread.










http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=146329


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

As you'll see, the pack, rod holders & anchor setup ideas all came from bubbagon. This setup has made very happy so far.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's mine...a lil "sanford & son" but it works for me & i've never had a problem with it so far.


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine and the wifes


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

What is that between the seat and the fish finder? A block of colby jack cheese???


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Its a sponge i was holding for a friend. It does look like a block of cheese


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing all of your pictures. It really helps to see other kayaks in the search for my own.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

2009 Tarpon 100

Here is my first Kayak that I bought used from Whitewater Warehouse. I added two Scotty rod holders that have been working out great. I also added a cuda 300 fish finder with the mad frog gear board so I can early remove it from the Kayak that runs on 8 AA's. And a DIY trolley system that used a pole that expands to 12 feet that has been working great unless it is very windy


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I've always liked the Tarpons. I'm surprised you found a used one of that model year. That's a sweet deal.
Nice set up!!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Keith
Nice yak but would look better in Erie water lol.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is my boat:

Old Town Vapor 10
Scotty Holders + Ram Tubes
Home Made anchor trolley




























Cheers!


----------

